# Intact babies born in 2007!!



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Another happy post to balance out today's gloom. Since it's December, let's celebrate all the young men who entered the world this year who were NOT subjected to circ!

DS3 joined our family last week and became the latest member of the family to keep all his body parts from birth.







He is one of three intact brothers and so far his generation in our family (which also includes one male cousin) is 100% intact. Most of my siblings have not had children yet but it's looking like all of us have decided to end the legacy of circumcision in our family.


----------



## Kimono (Aug 29, 2004)

My DS was born in January and is intact. My DH and my brother and most all other male friends and family are circed. However, when I told the grandparents our decision, my Dad says he was never circed either. So I guess I followed the "look like Grandpa" argument.









Honestly, it was internet message boards like this one that turned me into an intactivist. This one and the debate board at Babycenter. If my first child had been a boy, we would have circed. And even though my DS was born in Canada, where circing isn't recommended or paid for, I likely would have found a way to have it done were it not for all you persuasive intactivists who take the time to come on the internet and debunk all the myths. Thank you!


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

2 of my nephews and a friend's baby


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

I saw an 8 wk old at LLL yesterday that was intact (and cloth diapered!)!

*ETA: Unfortunately my LLL is pretty mainstream, so the circ'd out number the intact. DS and this little babe are the only 2 intact out of our group of mostly boys.









And my intact son was born in 12/2006, but it was close to 2007!


----------



## 13Sandals (Sep 22, 2006)

My DS born in May is whole - as are his two older brothers.

And a friend's boy born in February was left intact after a long battle with her DH!


----------



## CheapPearls (Aug 7, 2007)

Ds#3 is intact, mainly because of this board.

My older 2 are circed







because I left the decision up to Dh, even though I didn't really like it. This time I said no and my bitty baby is 100% complete.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

My son was born in May and he's intact.







Just like me.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

My friend's son born in July! I had posted when her first son was born and it did not end well, but she didn't make the same decision for her ds2 so he is intact


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

Intact bunny boy born in March. And if the second bunny turns out to be a boy, that's going to make three intact males in our family. (DH is intact as well - though I wonder if he'd mind if I shared that with everyone.







)


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Just saw the title and wanted to point out that ALL babies are born intact- every year! ;-)


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
Just saw the title and wanted to point out that ALL babies are born intact- every year! ;-)

So true...so true... If only they could all stay that way!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

My new nephew!







Hoping to start a new family tradition!


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
Just saw the title and wanted to point out that ALL babies are born intact- every year! ;-)


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

My baby boy was born in August, and joins his intact older bro.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

DS is seven and a half months and still possesses his foreskin.


----------



## CherylDec&Jul (Dec 19, 2006)

My ds is intact - he was born in July.

I was a lurker here in CAC & did not even make my first post until after I had convinced dh & we were officially leaving ds intact!

It makes me wonder how many other lurkers are out there!


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

My son is due next year, but I kept seven babies from being circumcised this year. Those are only the ones I know of


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

Our 3rd son born Nov of '07 joined his 2 intact big brothers.


----------



## Meredith&Alexander (May 23, 2005)

My sweet Ford joined his intact big brother and cousin.


----------



## echodonn (Jul 18, 2002)

Wiley is 100% perfect at birth and so forth, that's why he's intact! We have ahd so much fun teaching my sister and mom about not retracting the forskin while changing! He is beautiful and happy!

Alisha our children are the same ages too bad we live 3000 miles apart


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Rowan was born 5/25/07 and is intact, as is his 6yo brother (and 3yo sister, for that matter).


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

My DS was born in April 2007 and is intact. I never even contemplated doing anything else, even though DH is circumcised.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Born 10-24-07 and is intact thanks to reading the truth about circumcision on MDC earlier this year.


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

Casey Boy born 2*22*07!


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
Just saw the title and wanted to point out that ALL babies are born intact- every year! ;-)

Good point...but you could also parse the title to mean "babies who ARE intact and WERE born in 2007"...or should I change the title?


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)

My sweet baby boy was born 8/27/07 and he's intact!


----------



## fleuretlumiere (Feb 3, 2004)

DS2 April 2007 along with his cousin Dec 06 (an almost 2007 baby







) and older brother May 04.


----------



## Pumpkin_Blythe (Jun 19, 2007)

Elliot was born November 9th and he is intact and HAPPY!

http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/e...eeksold031.jpg


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

I had two nephews born and left the way God made them in 2007. One was a tough sell, but they did the right thing in the end









They joined my two intact sons... a good legacy!


----------



## may babies (Sep 4, 2007)

DS2 born in May! There's also at least one other little boy in our playgroup born this year and kept intact!


----------



## ChelseaG (Oct 29, 2004)

My sweet boy born in July is intact! It took some convincing of my DH - but he finally gave in - he is the first boy in their family (all Jewish) to have his penis left alone!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

DS born in September!


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Not my kid, but a friend of mine- her DS was born this July and left intact!


----------



## vannienicole (Nov 2, 2006)

*


----------



## pantufla (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LotusBirthMama* 
Casey Boy born 2*22*07!

My baby boy Diego, also born 2/22/07, intact, joins older brother, also intact.


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

my little guy born in january
my sister's baby born in march
the first intact children on our side of the family...only the second child on dh's side of the family... My sister and I have been talking with our siblings though (we are the only married/parents so far) and I think at least one more sibling is anti-circ...we'll keep working on them!

i also helped convince at least one mom in my DDC to keep her son intact! yay!


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

feb baby boy still with all his parts attached.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

Jacen was born in February, and he is intact. There is a picture of him on my blog under Welcome post.


----------



## mrsfrazier (Nov 3, 2007)

My DS August CHristopher born in June is intact!!! DH's mom never circ'd so DH was adamant that we not....now I would never circ!!

The only thing is convincing my friends....


----------



## Just Jamie (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi all! New here.

My son Daniel, born 11/28/07, is still just as nature intended.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

My DS is intact, thanks to the people and information on this board and other websites. Hopefully my friends friend will leave her baby intact as well, she's due any day now! Keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## savienu (May 26, 2007)

My son was born in February and is intact. My (intact) best friend's son is intact, and two little boys I met this year in my town who were born in the summer are intact!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Little Arlo was born April 13 '07, he joins his intact brother and papa







and all his intact cousins!


----------



## zak (Mar 6, 2005)

2007 intact boys....

October, my sweet Mr. L (joining the company of big brother)
December, my best friend's baby
August, my sweet new nephew
May, a good friend's son (joining the company of big brother)
September, another good friend's chunky boy

5 perfect, whole boys!!


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Just Jamie* 
Hi all! New here.

My son Daniel, born 11/28/07, is still just as nature intended.









Welcome to MDC!!

















I think this is my all-time favorite 1st post from a new member.


----------



## ~Kristina~ (Mar 11, 2006)

Dylan Andrew, my first homebirth and intact son was born on September 29th.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

My baby was born in August and he is intact


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

my March baby was left intact


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Ion, born April 12 2007


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, it was the tail end of 2006 but close enough








My son was born intact!

Also... in April my friend had a baby boy who remained intact
A coworker in August also kept her baby boy intact!
yay!


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

My little boy born in March still intact! Thanks to this board.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I'd like to add my ds to the list of intact 2007 boys! He was born May 2007


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

Brennan Charles, my nephew, born 10/13 in front of me, who I fought for so passionately, who I love so dearly, is WHOLE. May all beings born into this world be as free from suffering and as loved as he is.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

DS2, born in March, is intact and loves it that way. You've never seen a nine month old so in love with a foreskin. He pulls on it and coos.


----------



## mpvelaz (Apr 22, 2007)

My Ds was born in August and is intact. My DH is circed, but was very indifferent on the issue, so was a very smooth decision because I would not have him anyother way but whole. It is one of the best decisions I have ever made, He is absolutly perfect just the way he was born.


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Our little guy born 27/2/07 with all parts attached- and will continue to grow up with all parts there.


----------



## tika (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
Just saw the title and wanted to point out that ALL babies are born intact- every year! ;-)









I thought the same exact thing when I read the OP.

My baby boy who was born in March 2007 remains intact. Though I was initially told he was born with a natural "mini-circ"







, but I think that doctor was looney because all of the parts are there.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

well, my little Lily was left intact







, joining her intact big brother. Sadly of the little boys I know born this year they were cut. Although I did find out that my cousin left her little one intact- he was born last year. Her dh wasn't circed- which is actually funny as she thought he was circ'd= she is a little dippy though.


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchy_mama* 
well, my little Lily was left intact







, joining her intact big brother. Sadly of the little boys I know born this year they were cut. Although I did find out that my cousin left her little one intact- he was born last year. Her dh wasn't circed- which is actually funny as she thought he was circ'd= she is a little dippy though.


How knows in what state she usually sees her husbands parts...kwim???














:Could very well be he ahem, looks circed that minute...


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tika* 
Though I was initially told he was born with a natural "mini-circ"









Can you explain that to me?


----------



## tika (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't have any sources anymore, and I was all drugged up without sleep for 4 days so things are really fuzzy. I forget what the official name of it. Something about the foreskin didn't grow all the way to cover the penis up completely. The very tip was still showing. That was the case when he was a newborn then one day it was all covered. No one ever retracted it or touched it other than to wipe poo off of it.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

So, just shorter than average at birth. "Natural mini-circ" made me shudder.


----------



## tika (Mar 14, 2006)

Exactly, a variation of normal. I freaked when he used that term too. My eyes bugged but when he explained I was like..ummm kay.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

A friend of ours had a baby in oct and he is ALL there


----------



## catholic74 (May 21, 2007)

My son was born on the 4th of July 2007 and is intact.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Our ds born in feb is intact.


----------



## AnnaLaughs (Jul 10, 2003)

DS was born in April and is perfectly intact. My niece wants info for her baby.....let's hope I can convince her


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

My first son Timmy, born March 3rd!


----------



## christifav (Nov 10, 2005)

Proud momma to an intact 10-month old!


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

My nephew, a friend from work who I convinced with the Mens Health article, and any day now friend of mine. Now two of those were in Europe, so we hardly expected them to do it, but the friend from work and her husband were seriously consider having it done even though the dad is intact. Delighted I managed to bring it up


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

A WHOLE 9lb 8oz legitimately born on daddy's birthday in April.


----------



## Rhiannon77 (Aug 5, 2007)

My DS, Nathaniel entered the world in April and remains intact.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

My DS Orion was born in August and is intact... just like 99% of boys in our province.


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

Jimmy was born in May.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

Jackson was born 10/1/07 and is intact. The first in many generations on both sides of the family. Much credit goes to the women who spread the word in this forum and on the rest of this site. Thank you!!


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

I didn't have any boys this year, but my SIL's each had a boy.

NEITHER of them circed after the info I sent! One of them was still considering right up until after he was born... I was holding my breath on that one!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

My boy, born in June.
His friend "R", born in March.
His other friend "H", born in July.

But I only know of two circumsized boys under the age of five in our aquaintence anyway.


----------



## dillNY (Aug 15, 2007)

Our first was born August 1st, and left intact. Pretty sure he's the first intact boy on EITHER side of the family!!


----------



## LokiPuck (Jan 11, 2003)

My son was born June 8 and is intact! He is the only uncut babe I know of IRL.


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

Jack was born May 8th and is intact! He is the ONLY baby I know IRL who is...I hope someday when my friends and family have more babies, they'll make better decisions.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparklett* 
Jack was born May 8th and is intact! He is the ONLY baby I know IRL who is...I hope someday when my friends and family have more babies, they'll make better decisions.

I just read Jack's birth story. Really well-written! I was a 31-weeker, myself, actually, and I was on the mag. sulfate twice- once with pregnancy #2 and again with pregnancy #3, because I'd gone into labor at 30 weeks and then the next pregnancy at 28 weeks. They had me on such a high dose the last time that they had to shut it off completely!


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
I just read Jack's birth story. Really well-written! I was a 31-weeker, myself, actually, and I was on the mag. sulfate twice- once with pregnancy #2 and again with pregnancy #3, because I'd gone into labor at 30 weeks and then the next pregnancy at 28 weeks. They had me on such a high dose the last time that they had to shut it off completely!


Thanks for reading it! Mag. sulfate is a special kind of torture that I would not wish upon my worst enemies! That stuff is the pits.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

DS was born at home on the back porch this August.







He is the first intact boy in a long time on either side of the family.


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

My beautiful ds was born in July, and thanks to you all, he's intact!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Eli was born on July 28, 2007 and is as perfect today as he was the moment he was born.
He joins his big brother, Eben, who is also intact







.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My Gavin is perfectly intact! Born July 16, 2007. He would have been circ'ed if not for this board.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tika* 
I don't have any sources anymore, and I was all drugged up without sleep for 4 days so things are really fuzzy. I forget what the official name of it. Something about the foreskin didn't grow all the way to cover the penis up completely. The very tip was still showing. That was the case when he was a newborn then one day it was all covered. No one ever retracted it or touched it other than to wipe poo off of it.

I believe it's hypospadias, my son has it too. Fully retracting, doesn't really cover the whole glans and the urethra is slightly off.


----------



## meredithlee (Jan 4, 2006)

We had Brody, our first boy and second child, in August. He's intact. His dad was a bit of a hard sell but is very proud of our decision.


----------



## jgracefrank (Mar 12, 2007)

My son, Jude Isaac, was born in May. He's the first intact boy in either my DH's or my family!


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Just Jamie* 
Hi all! New here.

My son Daniel, born 11/28/07, is still just as nature intended.









Hey! My son Daniel was born 10/25/07! Oh, and intact as well.


----------



## acannon (Nov 21, 2007)

My son Jamie was born on December 4th and is intact.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

My son Lorinc was born July 28th and is intact, as is his older brother!


----------

